# mientras salía de un portal a la calle



## CarlitosMS

Hola a todos

Me gustaría saber cómo traducir la siguiente expresión al alemán, me cuesta encontrar un equivalente exacto:
Mataron al hombre mientras salía de un portal a la calle

Un abrazo
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Tonerl

*Mataron al hombre mientras salía de un portal a la calle *

Sie töteten den Mann als er aus dem Haus kam
Sie töteten den Mann auf dem Weg nach draußen
Sie töteten den Mann, während er das Haus verließ
Sie töteten den Mann beim Verlassen des (seines) Hauses
Als er das Haus verließ, wurde er getötet
Er wurde beim Verlassen seines Hauses getötet
Als er auf die Straße trat, wurde er getötet *etc....
*
En caso de que quieras más de ejemplos, digamelo !* *

Saludos


----------



## CarlitosMS

Quería saber el equivalente alemán del verbo "salir de un portal", porque la palabra "portal" no sé cómo pasarla a alemán, lleva una carga cultural española muy fuerte.

LG
Carlos M.S.


----------



## anahiseri

en efecto, en alemán no se suele hablar de portales


----------



## anahiseri

creo que lo que más se acerca a "portal" es *Hauseingang*.

sugiero buscar *Hauseingang *en Google imágenes. Yo me he convencido.
En español, en cambio, lo que sale no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Tonerl

_*portal: 
Parte interior e inmediata a la puerta principal de una casa, edificio u otra construcción que sirve de paso a la escalera, el ascensor u otras dependencias.


salir de un portal:*_
Aus der Tür gehen (coloquial; pero muy habitual) !!!

Saludos


----------



## German_lover

Cuando dices portal ¿a qué te refieres exactamente?

He encontrado 2 definiciones:

portal
_nombre masculino_

1.
Parte interior e inmediata a la puerta principal de una casa, edificio u otra construcción que sirve de paso a la escalera, el ascensor u otras dependencias.
2.
Estructura exterior de un edificio que forma un acceso cubierto a la puerta principal de entrada y está apoyado sobre columnas o pilares.
sinónimos: porche, soportal


----------

